# Backing Ambulance into Bay



## Markhk (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey Guys,

Does anyone have any tips about how to back an ambulance (something like a Type III ambulance) into an ambulance bay WITHOUT a spotter? 

I am completely new to having to back without a spotter but it's just the way the hospital is set up. The first time I did it (Friday) I ended up double parking in two spaces. Embarrassing! 

(I do recognize that backing without a spotter is the most risky for any ambulance operator.)


----------



## MMiz (Sep 4, 2007)

Practice!  I spent quite a bit of time practicing parking the ambulance in different spots.

Use the lines on the ground as a guide.  The mirrors are deceiving, so you'll have to practice to see the difference between what it looks like in the mirror and what it's really like.


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 4, 2007)

practice practice practice. set up a cone course at the station. if your out cruising around in the unit, head over to the H and back her in.


----------



## Grady_emt (Sep 4, 2007)

Who cares if you take up two spots, just DONT DENT THE EGG!!!!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 4, 2007)

One of the EMS services I worked at had painted small lines to place the tires to allign on, to back up. 

R/r 911


----------



## PArescueEMT (Sep 5, 2007)

i agree... it's all practice. the more you get, the better you will be. If on standby and not in quarters, head to a shopping mall and use the lines there. Go anywhere that there are lines painted on the ground. Just practice.


----------



## medic258 (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree with all of the practice. Lines in the garage are great as well. If nothing else works, back up until it sounds expensive.


----------



## GaEMT (Sep 7, 2007)

Mirrors?????


----------



## BossyCow (Sep 7, 2007)

GaEMT said:


> Mirrors?????




Yeah, they are those shiny things on the sides of the rig.  You know, the things that get stuck in the doorway!


----------



## Jon (Sep 8, 2007)

Around here, all the ED's are pull-throughs. We most often back into the bay at the station.

My trick is to pull in, pass the bay and turn out. I back up slowly, make sure I can see the markings on the floor on both sides of the truck in the mirrors... then I back in. I stop when I line up with other rigs or hit the wheel chock in the back of the space.

Our newest rig has a topo-mounted rear-view camera - I love it - I can see what is behind me when I back up!


----------



## rmellish (Sep 11, 2007)

Backing cameras, stuff I can only dream about.

I started as an ambulance driver before I became a tech, and I even have to pull forward and try again occasionally. It's much easier for me to back the type IIIs, or any truck, by getting as close to aligned as possible before putting the truck in reverse. Also, I'm assuming your partner is in the back, so have them spot through the rear window just in case. 

Find a landmark in the bay to align your side mirror with so you know how far back in the rig should be.

Open your window, so if you scrape something, you'll know before the supervisor.

And whatever you do, don't listen to the patient's suggestions....lol


----------



## emtd29 (Sep 14, 2007)

we have a line on the floor at our house that you line the left side of the bus up to. so,once you have the door open ( very important ) get yourself so that you can see the opening into the bay in BOTH Mirrors,  back in lining the edge of the rear wheels and box up to the line. once you've got the front end inside the bay, stop.

we also have the cameras on our trucks, so that kinda helps you to not hit anything directly behind you.

The hospitals are where the camera comes in handy


----------



## hangit (Sep 16, 2007)

something i do sometimes and recommend to new drivers,  pull forward another truck length or two more than normal if possible, then back up. you get more of a "big picture" view and can help put things in a better perspective.


----------



## Corl-Grove (Sep 17, 2007)

*Practice will make perfect but...*

I have to agree with the other commentators that practice will make perfect but...

Please don't listen to the one that says back until it sounds expensive. From and EMS Managers perspective drive-through is always the way to go however most hospitals (at least in my area) have additional EMS parking spaces near the ED if you really don't feel comfortable backing without a spotter don't. Pull into a spot and unload your patient. You may have to suffer through a little ribbing. But you won't lose your job for constantly denting the back bumper or hitting the hospitals.

Take care, and be safe


----------



## jedimedic (Sep 17, 2007)

*backing*

Use the Force Luke use the Force.

Actually practice practrice till you become one with the truck and extentsion of your self.

Painted lines help too,  clear the bay visually as you pull up then  use the driver side line as a guide in your mirror.

Jeff "JediMedic"


----------



## WLSC2008 (Sep 18, 2007)

At my agency we have lines painted on the inside of the bay.  Our guys and gals just back those up like it is nothing.

I can understand your concerns.  I have the same.


----------



## JJR512 (Sep 30, 2007)

When you come up to the area where you want to back into, before you get turned around and can't see it directly, take a good look at the area. Look at where you go and look at what's around it. Look at where the lines or other landmarks are on the ground. Look for something to use as a clue to let you know when to stop. For example, if you're going to back up into a spot next to another ambulance that's like yours, you'll know when to stop when you see that your mirror is right next to the other unit's mirror. Get a good mental picture of the lay of the land, plan it out in your mind what it is you need to do, then do it. I first learned to back up when I was driving armored trucks. I got to the point where I could back into an enclosed bay (bank depots, where billions of dollars in cash can be found inside, have fully enclosed bays with a garage door that's opened up for the armored truck) from an angle, doing the lining up on the move without stopping, at a quick enough speed to scare many a partner into grabbing the armrest in alarm.  (Of course, I would never drive an ambulance like that, especially with a patient on board! )


----------



## keith10247 (Oct 2, 2007)

One thing that helped me was to setup cones in a parking lot...take the last spot at the end of a parking row (near a curb) and put the cones just on the outside of that spot (create an alley basically).  Practice getting in to that spot without hitting the cones or the curb.  You will start to learn the pivot point on the back tire and how to align it with the line before cutting your wheel to get in to the parking spot.  Remember to watch your mirrors....more importantly watch the correct mirrors!  Cut the wheel once your pivot point is inline with the line on the parking spot.  Using the fish eye lense on the mirror proves to be very handy as well.  I use this consistantly when backing (even with a spotter).  

Once you start getting this...setup cones in the shape of an alley (no wider than the width of the ambulance + a few inches) in a second row that is appx 1x the length of the ambulance infront of the spot you are aiming for, and 4 or 5 widths of the ambulance to the left or right of the spot you are aiming for.  Drive infront of the second parking spot, back in to that spot then continue backing in to the first original spot. 

Oh, one more thing.  When you are in your POV, start backing in to parking spots.  The more you do it, the better you will get.  When I first started, I SUCKED at backing!  My first call driving was up a 500 or so yard curvey driveway with just enough room for the ambulance on either side.  I had no turn around spot so I had to back down the driveway.  I had backers (one on each side...the one on the passenger side was a just in-case person.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Oct 2, 2007)

im scared. seriously if ya cant park it dont drive it. go get some practice. just do it over and over till ya run out of diesel. lol. then start driving back from the hospital or on other trips where your not going HOT. once you can drive it comfortably and relaxed...you know so your not on the wheel like a 90yo 5ft gerry patient...then you should try going hot on a call where you know the location, wont get lost and its not near rush hour or schools getting out. after 7pm is usually safe at least by me adjust for your own town. then once you comfy with that then take the plunge for a REAL emergency during rush hour. man i love those calls....lol


----------



## Thanach (Oct 2, 2007)

*Lucky fellahs*

pull-thru ED bays? must be nice, around here, everything is back it up to the doors/curb, and most of them have tiny areas without enough parking and really weird angles to back up in. 

Even in boston, the major trauma centers have the easiest bays to back into, and thats just cause you've got enough room to pull up and back straight into a spot. Unless, of course, you're going to Brigham and Womens, where I swear the bay was designed for a non extended van type ambulance, it's horrible, not to mention the random cement poles in the spaces....


----------



## medic258 (Oct 2, 2007)

Corl-Grove said:


> I have to agree with the other commentators that practice will make perfect but...
> 
> Please don't listen to the one that says back until it sounds expensive.



Just don't have a sense of humor.


----------



## haneyk (Oct 4, 2007)

Our ambulance service requires us to go thru a ambulance driving course. They setup cones at the local rural airport and we had 3 hours of classroom and another 3 hours of driving at the airport, from high speed cornering, to lots of backups.  Go thing cones can not hurt the ambulance!  It was well worth taking the course.

Kevin


----------



## disassociative (Oct 5, 2007)

Use your unit's ears(The big mirrors on each side). Whenever your unit is parked in the bay; take a mental note of the clearance between the bay and the ambulance on each side; so you can better judge for yourself as to the proper positioning.


----------



## Lets_roll (Nov 17, 2007)

Personally i like the idea of having a spotter think about it.. if your the PT do you want to go for a ride in a bent to sh*t ambulance or do you wanna ride in the ambulance that has no dents or major malfunctions? most crews consist of atleast 2 people (EMT & Paramedic, or 2 EMTs) so i think the logical idea is to get a spotter. we have a damn button we have to push so the black box knows we have a spotter outside


----------



## FFPARAMEDIC08 (Dec 3, 2007)

Just make sure you're in between the doors and you'll be fine.  (that's a joke by the way)

Seriously though, don't worry so much about getting it in there perfectly. Just try to back it in without tearing off the bumper!


----------



## Hazmat91180 (Dec 10, 2007)

As another note, my station we box out where the tires should be when the rig is parked perfectly. Another thing to do is when the rig is parked before you take it out, notice what is on the wall to the drivers side. I align the rig's drivers mirror with an electrical outlet and then I know I am in the right spot. 


BUT, if you have a spotter, by all means use them if you don't feel comfortable.


----------



## TraumaJunkie (Dec 21, 2007)

the best way to back in is to use your mirrors and pray


----------



## mattulance (Jan 16, 2008)

It is all about practice, but when you use cones don't just mark out the bays , but the approach  to the bay and mabey even put a couple other "cone units" on either side. I had the same problem where I garage my rig i have to pull up long, then go through a gate then put it between a rv and a boat. It scared the***** out of me at first but i haven's hit anything
expensive yet. One thing they taught us at work , if you back up grab the 6o'clock position of the wheel, that way when you back your steering is automatically reversed.


----------



## firetender (Jan 17, 2008)

Practice, but instead of cones, use a few of your most prized personal possessions. See how good and how fast you get then!


----------



## EMTMandy (Jan 17, 2008)

firetender said:


> Practice, but instead of cones, use a few of your most prized personal possessions. See how good and how fast you get then!




hahaha that would be a good one for me. i couldn't imagine hearing the crunching metal of an ambulance against brick etc. I'd probably vomit. :wacko: The first and only major thing I've ever hit with any vehicle was when I backed into my horse trailer with my sister's car.  I decided that was enough for me. Acutually, I'm surprised I still have my head! I NEVER want to hear that sound again haha I practice backing/parallel parking everywhere I can with my extended minivan. Pretty good at it now.


----------



## firetender (Jan 17, 2008)

...and if it makes anyone feel better, I was driving with the head of my County EMS as ride-along and, warning her that she'd feel a little Bump as I used the touch system (slowly backing into the ambulance bay until my rear tires hit the low concrete bunker) BAM! there was a huge smash and my Boss of Bosses tumbled to the floor in the back because I had forgotten we had just gotten high-top ambulances and crashed in to the EMERGENCY sign over the bay.


----------



## EMTMandy (Jan 17, 2008)

firetender said:


> ...and if it makes anyone feel better, I was driving with the head of my County EMS as ride-along and, warning her that she'd feel a little Bump as I used the touch system (slowly backing into the ambulance bay until my rear tires hit the low concrete bunker) BAM! there was a huge smash and my Boss of Bosses tumbled to the floor in the back because I had forgotten we had just gotten high-top ambulances and crashed in to the EMERGENCY sign over the bay.





OHHHmygosh... Can't cover that one up haha that would be SOO TERRIBLE I would have just died if I were in that position.  What became of all that??


----------



## firetender (Jan 17, 2008)

I became head of EMS, of course.


----------



## firetender (Jan 17, 2008)

(Can't get this thing to wink without saying anything)


----------



## EMTMandy (Jan 17, 2008)

wow...it's that easy these days? Someone might want to Reevaluate the screening process lol jpjp that's really cool though


----------



## firetender (Jan 17, 2008)

(for the record, 'twas a joke, I was never head of EMS anywhere.)


----------



## EMTMandy (Jan 17, 2008)

OO You got me on that one haha


----------



## ccems644 (Feb 28, 2008)

Find something where your backing up(curb, support pillar, etc) and back in a straight line with it. The other posts are right though PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE....


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Mar 6, 2008)

Practice Practice Practice... I had it easy... Learned to back up the family trailers, Boat... Travel and Hauling... Took and passed my CDL-A... an ambulance is Small compared to a 53 foot Trailer...


----------



## ccems644 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yea I hear ya. I used to drive tractor trailer truck when I farmed. It was easy to adjust to something small after backing 50 feet of truck into some of the little grain elevator dump pits.


----------



## EMTIA2-7747 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Backing Up Rigs*

Yup, I know what you are talking about. Having been in charge of an ambulance service for some years, I still cringe when I see some people back up. Practice is the best tool, but here is a little hint to help you out. Before you start backing in, square your bus to the opening (doorway). then back up slowly without over-correcting. That's were most people mess up.


----------



## paramedix (Mar 21, 2008)

Glad you guys are allowed to backup without a line. If ANY thing happens to the vehicle and we didn't have a line, well thats a lot of explainin' to come. 

Some cases you have no choice, but best the big guys dont see you.


----------



## tydek07 (Apr 7, 2008)

Practice Practice Practice.... there really is no other way.

Pretty much every new truck as a back-up camera in place of the rear view mirror (which are pointless anyway, what are you really going to see outa a rear view mirror on a truck?? the patient). They are very nice to have and much safer.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 7, 2008)

If the spot has lines, use the right mirror (NOT THE LEFT. The left mirror is distorted for a wider view). Line up your wheels next to that line and use SLIGHT adjustments as needed. Do not be afraid of putting the unit into forward and pulling straight out and have another go (don't turn or else you will use what work you already have achieved). Now just concentrate on that line with an occasional check of the other mirrors to make sure everything is still clear.


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Apr 8, 2008)

Knowing how to use your mirriors, i used to back in 18 wheelers, and horse trailers so backing in the rig's came easy to me, but its all practice.


----------



## keith10247 (Jun 1, 2008)

So the company I run with has an installation dinner every year where we swear in new officers and give out awards for the previous years events.  I knew I was going to be getting one for backing the ambulance mirror in to the bay wall.  Low and behold, the old mirror face (The one I damaged) was mounted to a plaque this year; only to be hung in the front entrance of the station.  The award was broadened this year.  It was no longer called "Keith crashed the ambulance mirror in to the wall" award, but it was called the "Vehicle Renovations" award.  Anybody who has caused some sort of damage to a unit which caused it to have to be changed, has their name on this plaque now.  Thankfully, the mirror came off of our big unit, there is a lot of room for names and my name is not the only one on there!


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 1, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> (NOT THE LEFT. The left mirror is distorted for a wider view).



Wow, I had a massive brain fart when writing this. Use the left mirror. The right one is the one that is distorted to minimize blind spots. :wacko:


----------



## emt357085 (Jun 4, 2008)

mirrors   practice   and dont wreck the rig     AND WATCH FOR THE BLIND SPOTS


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 4, 2008)

i use my mirror and stick my head out the window. but EVOC and practice helped alot to.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 4, 2008)

Your partner should be a guide backing you up. With of course using your mirrors. Hit the building or damage the unit.. Your written up and get to pay for the damage; second offense your fired, no excuses. 

R/r 911


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Jun 4, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Your partner should be a guide backing you up. With of course using your mirrors. Hit the building or damage the unit.. Your written up and get to pay for the damage; second offense your fired, no excuses.
> 
> R/r 911



::whistles:: STRICT! Alot of people have accidents?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 4, 2008)

CFRBryan347768 said:


> ::whistles:: STRICT! Alot of people have accidents?



There is NO such thing as an accident! There are mishaps! Such, as in medicine and injuries they are prevented, practice backing through EVO courses. Every EMS I have worked with (a lot) always required a "backer" to assist the driver in backing up the unit. Sure, hardly anyone enforces  & uses it, with the understanding if an incidence occurs.. it is enforced. 

There is NO reason for someone to damage or even potentially harm people or property when backing into their OWN station! Geez... Can one imagine a "Driver" position of a Engine Company hitting another truck or building? 

R/r 911


----------



## tomreiner (Jun 9, 2008)

Has anyone heard of the HawkEye Reverse Assistance system? It seems pretty useful in these types of situations.... I have not used it personally but heard good things about it!


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Jun 15, 2008)

Practice is the biggest thing. However, even with lines on the floor, lines on a back wall, back-up cams, ground guides...we still get members boinkin our buses into something! Pay attention to your surroundings & concentrate on what your doing!


----------

